# Gabriel Faure Requiem



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

With much difficulty, have come across a good reading of the faure Requiem
Philharmonia of London
Ambrosia Singers
Michel Le Grand


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

This is the one I have, which I found used at a record store. It was my first listen to Faure's Requiem, but I fell in love with it. It's always hit or miss when I buy used, but this one was one of my hits.

While browsing to find the cover of this album, I saw that Robert Shaw has a recording out there and I'm sure that one is fantastic as Robert Shaw always is. I'll have to check that out sometime.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I've discovered this piece only recently, but from the versions I listened to I liked this one the most. It's very intimate since there is no orchestra, only choir, soloists and organ.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Sanctus


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Agnus Dei (favorite spot is at 3 minutes!)


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

That may be the fastest Pie Jesu I've ever heard!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

OSM/Dutoit, completed my search. Has good couplings, too.

View attachment 4655


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Romantic Geek said:


> Agnus Dei (favorite spot is at 3 minutes!)


This is a magnificent rendition. Thanks for posting. This has made me feel that Faure's Requiem is a great work of music.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------

